# CIRCC Exam



## helenmatas@ymail.com (Aug 17, 2011)

Has anyone taken the CIRCC exam if so, how was it?


----------



## raddeb11 (Aug 17, 2011)

I  am an Interventional Radiology technologist with over 30 yrs experience. I took the
test in May. Originally I was told I failed, but just three weeks ago, I was contacted by
AAPC and told they had regraded my test and I passed. I thought the test was very hard, but  if I had to do it all over, I would retake it.
   A lot of the test is reading dictations and case reports. i did not have a lot of experience 
in reading reports. Where I work we do not do Cardiac Cath, so I did not do well in that area. 150 questions in 5 1/2 hours seems like a lot of time, but I rushed at the end to
get finished.
   Knowing now how hard ther test is, I look at it as a great accomplishment to have 
passed. Good Luck of you decide to take it.


----------



## zanalee (Aug 17, 2011)

raddeb11 said:


> I  am an Interventional Radiology technologist with over 30 yrs experience. I took the
> test in May. Originally I was told I failed, but just three weeks ago, I was contacted by
> AAPC and told they had regraded my test and I passed. I thought the test was very hard, but  if I had to do it all over, I would retake it.
> A lot of the test is reading dictations and case reports. i did not have a lot of experience
> ...



I am interested in getting certified, what did you use to study for this test? i too dont have any experience in this field, any suggestions would really be appreciated.. thank you.


----------



## coders_rock! (Aug 18, 2011)

I am interested as well, does anyone know of a Preparation course being offered in NYC?


----------

